# Besserer Teichfilter für bessere Wasserqualität?!



## Speedy 1.0 (16. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen Teichfilter bzw. Teichpumpe mit mehr Kraft zu kaufen.

Bis jetzt hatte ich diesen teichfilter (finde leider keinen besseren link):

Pontec PondoClear 4500:

http://www.guenstiger.de/Preisvergleich/Pontec/PondoClear_4500.html

Und ich möchte unter umständen von Gardena diesen Teichfilter haben:

GARDENA UVC-Mehrkammerfilter-Set CF 8000 S

http://www.gardena.com/opencms/open...44015&scat=PK4401505&prod=4078500789004&bls=0

hier findet ihr noch ein paar infos zu meinem teich:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30020/?q=algen

Danke und LG


----------



## scholzi (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Besserer Teichfilter für besser Wasserqualität?!*

Hi Oli....
Ich glaube du müsstest uns erstmal sagen, ob du deinen Teich erweitern möchtest und wenn ja um wieviel!
Des weiteren glaube ich, dass dein Problem nicht der Filter ist, sondern der Besatz(__ Schildkröten Goldis) und Pflanzenmangel!


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Besserer Teichfilter für besser Wasserqualität?!*

hy!
naja erweitern ja, aber eher durch einen 2. bachlauf der ca 50cm mal 50 cm 
mal 50 cm sein soll und voll mit pflanzen sein soll.
weist du was ich meine??

lg


----------



## pepe581 (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Besserer Teichfilter für besser Wasserqualität?!*

Hi 
was hälst Du denn davon Dir einen FIlter mit verschiedenen Filtermatten und Bio-Balls zu holen der hält Dir dein Wasser sauber und durch die Bio-Balls werden ja Bakterien gebildet, diese dienen ja dann als natürliche Wasseraufbereiter (ist gut für die Fische und auch für deine __ Schildkröten) Daran würde ich dann noch ne UVC Lampe hängen. Hast warscheinlich mehr Kostenaufwand aber ich denke das ist es wert.;-)
Seh mal auf gartenteichfilter-koi.de nach die haben manchmal ganz gute Angebote.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Besserer Teichfilter für besser Wasserqualität?!*

ja ok danke! schau gleich mal nach 
lg


----------



## pepe581 (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Besserer Teichfilter für besser Wasserqualität?!*

Hi
vielleicht ist dieser Filter ja was für Dich. http://www.onlineshop-gartenteich.de/article/1858
lg


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Besserer Teichfilter für bessere Wasserqualität?!*

hy!
danke, aber der ist mir leider ein bisschen zu groß für den platz den ich hinter meinem teich zur verfügung habe...

LG


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Besserer Teichfilter für bessere Wasserqualität?!*

hey
aber kann ich eigentlich aus einer stinknormlen länglich mörtelwanne auch einen filter machen?

Ja, sollte gehn oder?
Aber wie?

LG


----------



## Nori (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Besserer Teichfilter für bessere Wasserqualität?!*

He Speedy,
mit dem Thema "Mörtelwanne" hast du etwas in den Ameisenhaufen gestochert.
Es geht um die Ausdünstungen dieser nicht gerade wohlriechenden Recycling-Artikel - die einen meinen "tödliches" Gift - die anderen sagen "meine Pflanzen wachsen darin wie noch nie".
Ich selbst verwende so ein Teil für meine Bio-Abteilung (auch DAS noch!) - meine Goldis haben keine Probleme damit (und ich schon zweimal nicht).
Die Wanne ist allerdings sehr labil - ich habe das Teil in der Mitte nochmal verstrebt, damit die Wände nicht so "ausbeulen" - und dann steht das Teil bei mir auch noch in einem Fertigfiltergehäuse.
Wenn du wirklich mit so einen Filter in dieser Größenordnung (ich nehm mal an so 75 - 95 Liter) auskommen willst, würde ich eher so ein Fertigteil kaufen, dass immer mit "für 50.000 Liter" (ohne Fischbesatz) beworben wird. Die Teile sind auch öfters gebraucht für wenige Euro zu haben - neu kosten die Dinger um die 100,- Euro inkl. Bestückung mit Bürsten, 2 Schaumstoffmatten, einer "Japanmatte" und einem Sack Bioballs. Für deine Teichgröße ist das absolut ausreichend. (ansonsten wenn eine Vergrößerung jenseits der 8000 litern mal ansteht ist der Filter den ich dir per PN empfohlen hab immer noch zu empfehlen)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Besserer Teichfilter für bessere Wasserqualität?!*

hey!
könntest du mir mal nen shop zeigen, wo ich nen 50000 filter um nur 100€ finde ??
lg


----------



## Andi1104 (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Besserer Teichfilter für bessere Wasserqualität?!*

Hallo Speedy,

hier hab ich was für dich:
den ersten hatte ich als erstes, ich würde aber selber einen Filter bauen oder wenigstens einen Vorfilter (Siebfilter) davor basteln.
http://cgi.ebay.at/AquaEL-Teichfilt...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item45f640c8ec

http://cgi.ebay.at/TEICHFILTER-BIO-...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item43a48eefa2

http://cgi.ebay.at/Teichfilter-Powe...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item334d87b645

http://cgi.ebay.at/Teichfilter-Extr...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item2ea77b3744

Schöne Grüße
Andi


----------



## Nori (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Besserer Teichfilter für bessere Wasserqualität?!*

@ Speedy:
Ich hab die "50000" bewusst so geschrieben - alles klar?
Die Teile werden mit 50000 beworben - mit Fischbesatz halbiert sich die Leistung (lt. Reklame) und mit Koi-Besatz wird es noch weniger.
Ich hab dir doch gesagt wie das Teil aufgebaut ist - etwa so wie der:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Teichfilter-Maxi...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item3a621c576e
 Ich hab jetzt nicht lange recherchiert, aber das Teil bekommt man auch für 100,- inkl. Versand - und öfters eben auch gebraucht.
Ich hab es an meinem Teich etwa 3 Jahre lang auch benutzt - die Standzeiten waren immer 3-4 Wochen - das ist nat. zu kurz, deshalb hab ich dann umgebaut.
Ich denke bei 1200 Litern tut das Teil seinen Job!

@ Andi:
Deinen zweiten Vorschlag hab ich Speedy auch schon per PN empfohlen.
Bei deinem 1. Vorschlag sind wir ja  beieinander.


Gruß Nori


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Besserer Teichfilter für bessere Wasserqualität?!*

hey!
danke dann schau ich mir die maj an 

PS: ich hab keine pn bekommen!
lg


----------



## Nori (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Besserer Teichfilter für bessere Wasserqualität?!*

@ Speedy:
Sorry war keine PN war ne E-Mail:

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Besserer Teichfilter für bessere Wasserqualität?!*

Hallo Speedy,
um erst mal auf das Thema zu kommen ein guter Filter verbessert die Wasserqualität.
Um das zu erreichen, benötigt es nicht mal viel Geld, sondern nur etwas Platz und Arbeit.
Mörtelwanne würde ich nicht verbauen aber eine Regentonne schon. Besser ist es diese einzugraben, da dann die Pumpe weniger Höhe zu überwinden hat.
In dieser lässt sich jede Menge an Material einbringen, was dann den Bakterien Oberfläche bietet.
Damit sich das ganze nicht so schnell zusetzt versuchst du den groben Schmutz schon vorher aufzufangen. Das gelingt schon mit einer Damenstrumpfhose gut und günstig.
Danach das Wasser durch deinen Bachlauf und es kommt sauber und besser im Teich an.

LG
Jörg


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (22. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Besserer Teichfilter für bessere Wasserqualität?!*

Hey!

danke aber das mit der regentonne ist leider nicht möglich da hinterm teich (also dort wo der filter hinkommen sollte) nur ca. 40 - 50 cm platz sind und keine möglichkeit besteht eine regentonne einzugraben da dort betoniert wurde..
gibt es vlt noch etwas andres ausser ner regentonne, das vlt länglicher ist und nicht so hoch bzw. breit??

PS: noch zu euren filteranlagen: Pumpe ist da aber keine dabei soviel ich sehe oder?

LG


----------



## Nori (22. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Besserer Teichfilter für bessere Wasserqualität?!*

Hallo Speedy,
es kommt jetzt nat. darauf an für welchen Filter du dich entscheidest, ob der 1200-Liter-Teich noch vergrössert werden soll - ansonsten sind wir mit dem Teil etwas "Oversized"!.
Hier mal ein Hammerangebot für eine gute Filterpumpe (so eine hab ich selbst als Ersatzpumpe liegen - hab sie aber schon untersucht - macht nen guten Eindruck):
http://cgi.ebay.de/Ubbink-Powermax-...e-/120642978873?pt=Pumpen&hash=item1c16e1c439

Der gleiche Anbieter hat auch noch einen guten UVC-Klärer zum Sonderpreis (das Teil hab ich selbst jahrelang benutzt - super Plastikqualität - der sah nach 3 Jahren im Freien noch aus wie neu!)
http://cgi.ebay.de/Ubbink-UVC20000-...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item1c16e1c474

Von dieser Fa. gibt es auch Komplet-Sets die Inkl. Pumpe und UVC bei 150,- bis 200,- Euro liegen.
Mir gefallen die Filter  durch die Anordnung der Medien ganz gut.

Gruß Nori (ich hab keine finanziellen Interessen mit den Empfehlungen!)


----------



## Andi1104 (22. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Besserer Teichfilter für bessere Wasserqualität?!*

Hallo Speedy,

nein bei diesen Filteranlagen sind keine Pumpen dabei, mußt du dir extra kaufen wenn du keine hast.

Schöne Grüße
Andi


----------



## mitch (22. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Besserer Teichfilter für bessere Wasserqualität?!*

Hallo Speedy,

hier sind mal ein paar links (mörtelkübel selbstbau) falls du es selber angehen willst - wasser habe ich so ca. 7m³

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/31
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/45
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/7
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/4

die lava habe ich seit letztem jahr gegen helix ausgetauscht - also ich mit dem filter zufrieden & und die fische auch


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (22. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Besserer Teichfilter für bessere Wasserqualität?!*

hey!
Danke erstmal!
Ne, vergrößern werde ich den teich heuer (bis auf das mit dem 2. bachlauf ins flache rein, wo ich ca. 200 liter gewinnen möchte) nicht!
Wäre die kombination für meinen teich dann zu leistungsstark oder würde das gehn?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ubbink-UVC20000-...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item1c16e1c474      -> UV Gerät

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ubbink-Powermax-...e-/120642978873?pt=Pumpen&hash=item1c16e1c439   -> Pumpe

http://cgi.ebay.at/AquaEL-Teichfilt...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item45f640c8ec  -> Filter (die 3 ausgänge find ich super, da ich ja sowiso wasser für den 2. bachlauf auch benötige!!)

LG


----------



## Andi1104 (22. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Besserer Teichfilter für bessere Wasserqualität?!*

Servus Speedy.

Ich würde sagen das das zu viel Leistung ist, da hast du ja jede viertel Std. deinen Teich "leer" gepumpt. Wenn du etwa 1200l Volumen hast dann ist auch das UVC gerät unnötig groß. Ideal wäre da eine Teich vergrößerung, aber das bleibt ja sowieso dir überlassen. 

Schöne Grüße
ANdi


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (22. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Besserer Teichfilter für bessere Wasserqualität?!*

ok! was ist denn eurer meinung nach die maximale leistung für meinen teich??

Wäre der da was? http://www.lunapet.de/aquael_teichfilterset_10000_maxi_pumpe_pfn2500-p-204.html
lg oli


----------



## Nori (22. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Besserer Teichfilter für bessere Wasserqualität?!*

@ Speedy:
Ich würde sagen, dass du mit deiner Konfiguration auf alle Fälle in Richtung Zukunft gut gerüstet wärst (auch wenn es momentan etwas zu groß dimensioniert ist).

Alternativ folgender Vorschlag: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Ubbink-FiltraCle...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item5ade8ee68e
wobei hier die Filtermedienanordnung wieder gut ist
oder auch so
http://cgi.ebay.de/UBBINK-TEICHFILT...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item439e5b80e1

wobei hier von Oben nach Unten durchströmt wird, was ich nicht sooo gut finde.

Den Lunapet-Vorschlag finde ich wegen der Filterpumpe (die ja eigentlich eine Wasserspiel-Pumpe ist) nicht gut.
Was man generell beachten sollte:
Wenn ein Filter überdimensioniert ist wie bei deiner Anfrage (7500 Pumpe - 18 Watt UVC - 50.000 Filter) dann hast du auf jeden Falll sehr lange Standzeiten - das Teil verstopft bestimmt nicht alle 3-4 Wochen

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (22. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Besserer Teichfilter für bessere Wasserqualität?!*

Hi Speedy,
ich würde mal nach Druckfiltern suchen.
z.B.so was : http://cgi.ebay.de/Powerclean-Druckfilter-Teichfilter-Teiche-8000L-/120642635824?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item1c16dc8830#ht_3396wt_965
Die sind für deinen Bachlauf sehr gut geeignet, da das Wasser durchgedrückt wird und du ihn unabhängig vom Auslauf einsetzen.
Der Filter lässt sich teilweise im Boden eingraben und auch zurückspülen.
Bei meinem ersten Teich hatte ich auch einen, der mir auch nach der Erweiterung noch gute Dienste geleistet hat.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Besserer Teichfilter für bessere Wasserqualität?!*

Hey!
Danke, aber ich glaube ich hab mich schon entschieden!
als Filternehme ich mir folgenden: http://cgi.ebay.de/Teichfilter-Heis...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item3cae287694

diese pumpe http://cgi.ebay.de/Ubbink-Powermax-...e-/120642978873?pt=Pumpen&hash=item1c16e1c439

und dieses UVC Gerät http://cgi.ebay.de/Ubbink-UVC7000-A...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item1c16e1c48b

Ich weiß dass das ganze etwas überdimensioniert ist, aber für meinen 2. bachlauf der ins flache münden sollte, brauche ich dann mehr leistung als bloß für den einen bachlauf =)

Was haltet ihr davon?

LG


----------

